# Best Fishing/Family boat for White Bass Fishing?



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I am in the market again for a used boat. I am looking for a 2003-2006 year model with low hours. I just sold a Triton 190 Fish and Ski. It was just too low profile for me. I couldnt see when driving and just didnt enjoy it. I am trying to decide between a Sea Hunt Escape 200 Dual Console or another Center Console. I fish year round with my 13yr old son and tow a minimum of 60 miles to the water. My family of 4 will be in the boat from May to September and need some amenities (seats, ski pole, ladder). Has anyone fished (trolled, casted, and jigged) for whites in a Sea Hunt Escape 200? Hows the ride and fishability vs a center consol. I dont want to make another mistake. Help me 2Cool!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

that is a nice boat --I used to have a DECK Boat brand boat I think they are still made in Gainesville--was the best all round boat I ever had--for fishing and Family--and good friend has a Hurricane Deck boat has the room of a Pontoon but has a full hull --nice boats--


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

It depends on how much you want to spend. Some great CC boat brands are Nautic Star, Bay Stealth, Triton makes a nice CC boat as does Skeeter and Ranger. I've got a guide buddy that has a Tran Sport (on Richland Chambers and loves it). I've also heard good things about Haynie Big Foot for lake fishing (although I've only fished the salt out of one.) Whatever boat you get, enjoy it. 

Also, I'd recommend a 4stroke motor. They might not go as fast but sure are quieter and seem (at least to me) to be a little more dependable. 

Tight Lines
Mitch "Rooster" Parker


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

I would suggest a pontoon, the best boat on the water. They dont beat you to death in a chop, they dont lean when you wee- wee off the side and they are great for a family boat. They also cost less than a comparable Center Console. Just my expert opinion {lol**.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

I really like the looks of the Sea Hunt you attached the picture of. But there must be a reason so many locals that live on the lake use pontoons. Also, when younger, a friend of mine had a deck boat but not that actual brand and it seemed so versatile! It is a big decision.


----------



## big D. (Apr 10, 2010)

I had a pontoon and loved it, but I like a salt water trip here and there and I couldnt bring myself to put it in saltwater. I also have a long haul to any lake and hauling my living room to the lake got old really quick. If you live on the lake you cannot beat them.


----------



## rocket34 (Jul 7, 2009)

I love my Hurricane deck boat. Good family boat rigged to fish. Handles main lake and creeks. Lots of space will run in 10 in. Water.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fishin_envy (Aug 13, 2010)

rocket34 said:


> I love my Hurricane deck boat. Good family boat rigged to fish. Handles main lake and creeks. Lots of space will run in 10 in. Water.


x2


----------



## nikki (Apr 14, 2011)

tspitzer said:


> that is a nice boat --I used to have a DECK Boat brand boat I think they are still made in Gainesville--was the best all round boat I ever had--for fishing and Family--and good friend has a Hurricane Deck boat has the room of a Pontoon but has a full hull --nice boats--


You may be correct but about 40+ years ago I visited the DECK boat plant in Gatesville making the fiberglass deck boat and they were great. In Gainesville I visited the Bomber bait company but like so many plants sold out over the years. But when I stayed weeks in Lubbock I worked hail in Slaton/Post and not many boats in area then.


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

That trolling motor on the back will not work well at all. I don't like the windshield boats. I prefer center consoles. I have a 2005 Kenner bay boat and love it. Sit high while driving. A very dry boat. High sides for the little ones. I think mako is the same boat now. I was talked out of buying a bass boat maybe 5 years ago by a fellow on 2cool. GLad I took his advice.


----------



## redexpress (Apr 5, 2010)

I just got a 21ft NauticStar ShallowBay center console (V-hull with tunnel) and like it so far. Has 3 fold down seats across the stern for riding the family around.
http://www.nauticstarboats.com/slider/2110-shallow-bay/
Don't know where you're located but I bought from Reynolds Marine in Baytown. Small family owned dealer. I recommend them.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Find a good hull, a CC about 20 to 23' long with a busted engine on it, and buy a new E Tec motor for it from CH Marine in Livingston, they have free rigging for 115 to 150hp E Tecs..
Heck of a ride then!


----------



## markbrumbaugh (Jul 13, 2010)

Look at sea hunt cc. I'm on my second.


----------



## Rip-N-Lips (May 25, 2004)

Hard to beat a kenner for the lake or bay. I run a 24' kenner and love it. I mainly fish the bay, but I had it on lake conroe last weekend and it ate the chop up out there. Like shadslinger said a 21-24' center console will do everything you need too.


----------



## coreyltexas (Mar 14, 2013)

I have seen several aluminum CC boats and I really like the toughness and ease of repair on the aluminum. I have thought about buying one and seen one for sale, what are your thought or would I be making a mistake?

coreyltexas


----------

